

Show HN: Send Your Favorite Articles to the Future - zferland
http://timecapsule.io/

======
brd
I love the simplicity of the idea. Good luck with it!

I'd prefer it just sent me an email with all the links i've accumulated every
week or two. I don't know exactly when I'll have time to read stuff but I
could see myself getting into the habit of just looking back into your emails
for specific articles.

------
thelettere
I love your design, but in Firefox for me the middle section under "it's as
easy as" is not loading, and the "start using timecapsule" button is covering
a phrase starting "Do..." at the bottom of the screen.

~~~
jlebron2
I am having the same problem on Firefox, but otherwise I think it is a great
idea. As mentioned, you should consider how to handle articles that might get
lost or deleted. It would also be interesting to allow to share a Timecapsule
with friends (might have it already, haven't checked it out yet) so they can
contribute to the same Timecapsule and have something to talk about sometime
in the future. Keep up the good work!

~~~
zferland
Thanks guys for the feedback in Firefox. I'll check it out. I think a few
people maybe having a problem with the big black box (a video). Sharing a
Timecapsule could be interesting! I'll keep it in mind for the next version.

------
talles
Nice, but it doesn't seem that useful for myself.

I normally don't know when I'll have time to read something, I just save for
'later'. I use Pocket for that.

------
umsm
This is a nice idea. I would use this so save articles or even bookmark them
for later use.

This can be improved by implementing the "snooze" functionality of an alarm.
If you're not ready to read an article when the X amount of time has elapsed,
maybe allow a "snooze" the reminder to a later date.

~~~
kimar
+1 for snooze feature. Nice project, keep it up.

------
xauronx
Looks awesome, found a use-case already. A motivational article that I figured
I would more than likely forget about or need re-motivated in the future.

------
atacrawl
What happens when the article you want to read in, say, a year is no longer
available?

~~~
zferland
As of this current version it would be gone. But I was already considering
this as a first add in the next version. Will probably save the entire page or
save the entire article so that it can be served anytime in the future without
relying on the url. Also considering adding a user chosen backup outside of
Timecapsule.io for their articles, so they can be confident that they are
always available, even if something were to happen to Timecapsule.io, say in
five years.

------
will_lam
I'd love to see some IFTTT recipes for this - the possibilities!

------
ecesena
Interesting and nice execution. A must add, send to kindle ;)

------
hardwaresofton
Pretty cool concept! Love the site

------
elf25
Spam the future you.

